
Musk: There’s a one in a billion chance that this is reality - scandox
http://www.vanityfair.com/news/tech/2014/10/elon-musk-artificial-intelligence-fear
======
scandox
“There’s a one in a billion chance that this is reality, " said Musk.

I think that's a really interesting remark in an otherwise silly piece. It
would certainly explain how someone could gear themselves to ignore
constraints and consequences. For good or ill.

~~~
ramtatatam
I bet Elon have seen this :-)
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xP5-iIeKXE8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xP5-iIeKXE8)

